# Threaded barrel



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Greetings guys! I have a sig p239 40 that I want to convert to a 9 and I read that all I have to do is buy a drop in 9mm barrel and its good to go. Just wondering if I decide to get a 9mm threaded barrel with the thread protector,(this might sound stupid but) do I have to remove the thread protector before firing the weapon or can I just leave the thread protector on barrel when I fire the weapon. Appreciate any input you can provide regarding this thread protector mix up that I'm dealing with.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The thread protector remains attached to the gun when you're firing it.
The thread protector serves only to protect from harm some external screw threading on the barrel's muzzle, that may be used to attach an aftermarket suppressor ("silencer").
If you will never be attaching a suppressor, you will not need the barrel threads. An unthreaded barrel will be less expensive.


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

I should caution you tho......during shooting the thread protector WILL loosen up. It's good to check on it periodically.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...*Loctite*!


----------

